# À l’achat d’un iPad, comment évaluer la capacité de stockage nécessaire ?



## Fennec72 (28 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J’aimerais m’acheter un iPad Pro, mais je bute sur le choix de la capacité de stockage en fonction de l’usage que je prévois.

Il y a-t-il un moyen efficace de déterminer ce qu’il restera de libre après installation des applications? Où peut-on trouver les tailles respectives d’iOS et des applications ?

Les app que je pense installer sont principalement les suivantes :
Procreate
Office 365
Coda
Photoshop (lorsqu’une version iPad complète sera là)
Les app Affinity
Page keynote Numbers 
Dropbox
Facebook 
Twitter
Mycanal

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2019)

Le problème ici n'est pas les applications, mais leur données. Les images retravaillées peuvent rapidement prendre beaucoup de place.


----------



## Wizepat (28 Avril 2019)

Salut,

Effectivement les photos vont prendre beaucoup de place. Surtout si elles sont pris au reflex => 30 Mo / photo

Au minimum, je partirai sur un 256 Go. Éventuellement un 512 GO si beaucoup de photos y seront stockées...

Comment comptes tu utiliser ton iPad ?

Par ailleurs, si tu as l’attention de conserver ton iPad longtemps. Penses que iOS prend de plus en plus de place. Le constat est similaire avec les applications que tu cites.


----------



## Chris K (28 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Comme si bien dit précédemment, ce sont les données que tu mettras dans les appli. qui vont prendre de la place.

À titre d’exemple, une retouche photo dans Affinity Photo multiplie, en moyenne, par 4 (dans mon cas) le taille initiale d’un fichier.
Toutefois, ce genre de fichier n’a pas vocation à demeurer sur mon iPad mais plutôt sur un disque externe (et sur le cloud).

Pour l’application Photos j’ai délibérément choisi de conserver les originaux sur mon device, mais iOS propose d’optimiser cela en stockant sur le cloud la version originale et de conserver sur le device une version allégée.

Pour moi, ce qui prend le plus de place c’est par exemple l’appli... TV... (20 Go) tout le reste est sur du Cloud.

Peut-être donc qu’il ne faut pas se concentrer uniquement sur l’espace de stockage de l’iPad mais aussi penser au stockage sur le 
Cloud.
Tout dépend de tes usages réels (et aussi de tes contraintes : tu peux être allergique au cloud comme certains ou avoir besoin d’un maximum de données en local au cas où tu n’ai pas accès au cloud).


----------



## ibabar (7 Mai 2019)

L'achat d'un iPad Pro me démangeant, *je m'interroge sur la pertinence d'un 64Go*...
Je suis pro-cloud et pro-streaming, mais le goulot d'étranglement peut être la connexion internet !
_ Par exemple si je veux voir un film en HD (sans même parler de 4k), je me sens plus en sécurité quand il est déjà son mon disque dur, sans parler des pauses/ avance-retour rapides qui peuvent parfois devenir problématiques. A cela s'ajoute la diffusion OTA (via Airplay ou autre).
_ L'autre point d'achoppement pouvant être les déplacements, qui outre la connexion tout court (le partage via iPhone c'est bien ponctuellement mais ça le transforme vite en grille-pain !), pose des problèmes de couverture (le wifi dans le TGV: no comment, quant au réseau 4G il est loin d'être sur tout mon parcours.

Le problème serait vite réglé si le port USB-C supportait un disque dur externe, mes besoins n'imposant pas de fichiers lourds (pas de jeux, pas de montage vidéo ou de fichiers photos lourds: je shoote majoritairement avec mon iPhone et ça part sur iCloud avec l'optimisation de stockage sur les devices).
Mon problème concerne davantage le stockage de contenus (films essentiellement vous l'avez compris) et aussi effectivement la place occupée par iOS.

_Donc pour reformuler:
_ Pensez-vous que le modèle 64Go n'est au catalogue que comme prix d'appel (à l'instar de l'automobile où ce sont rarement les motorisations et finitions de base qui sont vendues), ou pour un marché spécifique (éducation ou entreprise où l'iPad agit davantage comme un simple terminal d'accès, où tout - parfois même le soft dans le cas de produits Google par exemple - est stocké sur serveurs) ??
_ Comment gérez-vous la descente/ montée de fichiers, que ce soit via iCloud, un NAS ou encore un disque dur (avec du bricolage via un routeur) ?
Merci de vos lumières._


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2019)

Pour la musique, j'ai iTunes Match. Pour la vidéo, j'effectue des achats sur iTunes ou regarde sur Netflix (avant, je ripais des DVD, c'est devenu trop chiant).

Pour la musique, j'ai des plagistes que je change de temps en temps. En fonction du moment, je les charge sur mon iPhone ou iPad pour avoir une partie de ma bibliothèque avec moi en cas ou le réseau ne couvre pas la zone. Sinon, j'écoute en streaming sans trop de soucis, mais je privilégie la musique présente sur l'appareil, car je sais que c'est celle que je veux écouter sur le moment.

Pour les films, je regarde presque tout en streaming, sinon, je lance le téléchargement chez moi avec la fibre quand je sais que je vais vouloir regarder un film ou une série TV en déplacement.

Mais ce qui me prend le plus de place, ce sont mes BD et mes autres documents qui sont stockés sur l'iPad et non le cloud. 

Il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser un iPad avec 64 Go de mémoire, mais ça restera une jonglerie permanente avec les données audio et vidéo. Neamoins, si tu comptes faire principalement du streaming et que tu as accès à un réseau (Wifi ou partage de connexion avec ton iPhone) tu ne devrais pas être trop bloqué.


----------



## ze_random_bass (8 Mai 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> __ Pensez-vous que le modèle 64Go n'est au catalogue que comme prix d'appel (à l'instar de l'automobile où ce sont rarement les motorisations et finitions de base qui sont vendues), ou pour un marché spécifique (éducation ou entreprise où l'iPad agit davantage comme un simple terminal d'accès, où tout - parfois même le soft dans le cas de produits Google par exemple - est stocké sur serveurs) ??
> _ Comment gérez-vous la descente/ montée de fichiers, que ce soit via iCloud, un NAS ou encore un disque dur (avec du bricolage via un routeur) ?
> Merci de vos lumières._



Salut,

Alors, je répondrais non à la première question vu que j’ai un iPad Pro 64 Go en machine principal, assorti d’un abonnement iCloud 50 Go et d’Apple Music. Par rapport à mes besoins et mon utilisation, c’est suffisant.
Pour la deuxième question, je n’utilise que iCloud Drive comme gestionnaire de fichiers. Un des avantages est que tu peux accéder à tes documents hors connexion... si tu as pensé à les télécharger avant !
a+


----------



## ibabar (8 Mai 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> j’ai un iPad Pro 64 Go en machine principal, assorti d’un abonnement iCloud 50 Go et d’Apple Music


C'est exactement ce que je souhaite (iPad en machine principale, et même unique si je peux - cette fois-ci - me défaire de mon MacBook), ayant comme toi un abonnement iCloud (200Go, essentiellement pour ma photothèque à hauteur de 118Go, mais qui ne pèse plus que 3,85Go sur mon iPhone par exemple !) + Apple Music.

Tout comme toi, je ne souhaite passer que par iCloud Drive, mais le temps de transfert (montant) de films (de 1 à 4Go pièce globalement) me fait un peu peur: pour l'instant c'est stocké sur mon Mac en "tampon" et déchargé de temps à autre sur un disque dur USB3.
Toute cette problématique serait tellement simple si on pouvait brancher un disque dur au cul de l'iPad, mais je n'ai guère d'espoir quant à la levée de cette limitation sur iOS13.
https://www.igen.fr/ios/2019/05/ios...-le-clavier-virtuel-plans-mode-sommeil-107729
_Reste à voir si le catalogue Apple TV+ sera moins light que celui de Netflix (à part les séries, pas grand-chose pour qui veut visionner de vieux films antérieurs aux années 80), ce qui me permettrait d'arrêter cet archaïsme de glanage de films ça et là..._


----------



## Chris K (8 Mai 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> __ Comment gérez-vous la descente/ montée de fichiers, que ce soit via iCloud, un NAS ou encore un disque dur (avec du bricolage via un routeur) ?
> Merci de vos lumières._



J’utilise iCloud, Dropbox et disques reliés à mon Mac Mini. L’accès à ces derniers se fait via le protocole WebDAV pris en charge par l’application File Explorer (version Pro) (ou Documents et sûrement d’autres applis du même type), laquelle s’intègre très bien dans l’application Fichiers.
Mon ADSL n’étant pas un foudre de guère, je switch sur une BOX 4G quand nécessaire. De plus mon iPad est un cellulaire (très pratique, voir carrément indispensable).
Tu as aussi des solutions avec des disques Wifi (genre Western Digital) mais l’interface de leur application dédiée n’est pas tip top et souvent n’est pas intégrée à l’application Fichiers. Ceci dit cela peut être pratique en utilisation nomade.


----------



## ibabar (8 Mai 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> mon iPad est un cellulaire (très pratique, voir carrément indispensable)


C'est une hésitation que j'ai, d'autant qu'un 64Go wifi+cellulaire est exactement au même prix qu'un 256Go wifi !
J'ai du mal à jauger cette utilité (j'avais acquis un iPad Mini 4 wifi+cellulaire sans finalement jamais y mettre de puce 4G): si j'utilise mon iPad, c'est que je suis "statique" (même en déplacement: dans le train, un café...), je peux donc partager la connexion de mon iPhone, même si j'avoue que c'est un peu chiant, notamment de s'assurer que Notes soit bien synchronisé, pour éviter les conflits.

Petite question pratique d'ailleurs: si tu mets une SIM dédiée dans ton iPad (et non jumelle de ton iPhone), comment les services de messagerie se comportent-ils ?
Par exemple l'app Apple Messages qui est à la fois associée à un numéro de téléphone (pour les SMS) et à iCloud (pour les iMessages) !?
Ou encore WhatsApp dont j'utilise souvent l'interface web sur mon Mac ?
Merci d'avance.



Chris K a dit:


> J’utilise iCloud, Dropbox et disques reliés à mon Mac Mini. L’accès à ces derniers se fait via le protocole WebDAV pris en charge par l’application File Explorer (version Pro) (ou Documents et sûrement d’autres applis du même type), laquelle s’intègre très bien dans l’application Fichiers


Je pensais me prendre un petit routeur (style RavPower ou Hootoo) pour y brancher un disque dur USB sur lequel je pourrais stocker des films, cela agissant un peu comme un mini-NAS local, et rapatrier quelques films sur l'iPad quand je me déplace.

C'est plus la lecture vers l'Apple TV qui me fait un peu peur à vrai dire !
Pour l'instant j'ai des films sur mon Mac (ou sur un disque dur branché au Mac, auparavant ça marchais même en réseau depuis ma Time Capsule - disque dur interne ET disque dur externe branché en USB - mais celle-ci a rendu l'âme), je les lis depuis l'Apple TV via l'app "Air Video Server HD", ça marche bien et je pilote ça depuis la télécommande de l'Apple TV.
Je ne suis pas sûr que l'iPad agisse de la même manière que le Mac (en genre de mode passerelle), ni que chercher un film (dans le disque dur branché au mini-routeur) depuis l'iPad puis le balancer à l'Apple TV en Airplay soit efficient. Ce sera sans doute l'occasion de me repencher sur des apps comme Plex ou consorts.
_Mais je m'éloigne du débat sur le choix de la capacité d'un iPad..._


----------



## Chris K (8 Mai 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est une hésitation que j'ai, d'autant qu'un 64Go wifi+cellulaire est exactement au même prix qu'un 256Go wifi !
> J'ai du mal à jauger cette utilité (j'avais acquis un iPad Mini 4 wifi+cellulaire sans finalement jamais y mettre de puce 4G): si j'utilise mon iPad, c'est que je suis "statique" (même en déplacement: dans le train, un café...), je peux donc partager la connexion de mon iPhone, même si j'avoue que c'est un peu chiant, notamment de s'assurer que Notes soit bien synchronisé, pour éviter les conflits.



Oui c’est effectivement chiant et ça pompe de la batterie. J’aime que mes appareils soient « autonomes ». Un truc tout bête qui arrive rarement mais comme on dit : « il suffit d’une fois » : le cas de la coupure d’électricité (avec un iPhone à plat). Le seul appareil en état de marche et connecté à internet (via la 4G) était mon iPad. Sinon bien sûr tu peux t’en tirer avec ton partage de connexion avec ton iPhone.



ibabar a dit:


> Petite question pratique d'ailleurs: si tu mets une SIM dédiée dans ton iPad (et non jumelle de ton iPhone), comment les services de messagerie se comportent-ils ?
> Par exemple l'app Apple Messages qui est à la fois associée à un numéro de téléphone (pour les SMS) et à iCloud (pour les iMessages) !?
> Ou encore WhatsApp dont j'utilise souvent l'interface web sur mon Mac ?
> Merci d'avance.



Qu’entends tu par « dédiée » et « jumelle » ? Me concernant la carte SIM est liée au même compte que mon iPhone (jumelle donc ?) et je n’ai aucun soucis de synchronisation. Je n’ai pas étudié d’autres configurations.



ibabar a dit:


> Je pensais me prendre un petit routeur (style RavPower ou Hootoo) pour y brancher un disque dur USB sur lequel je pourrais stocker des films, cela agissant un peu comme un mini-NAS local, et rapatrier quelques films sur l'iPad quand je me déplace.
> 
> C'est plus la lecture vers l'Apple TV qui me fait un peu peur à vrai dire !
> Pour l'instant j'ai des films sur mon Mac (ou sur un disque dur branché au Mac, auparavant ça marchais même en réseau depuis ma Time Capsule - disque dur interne ET disque dur externe branché en USB - mais celle-ci a rendu l'âme), je les lis depuis l'Apple TV via l'app "Air Video Server HD", ça marche bien et je pilote ça depuis la télécommande de l'Apple TV.
> Je ne suis pas sûr que l'iPad agisse de la même manière que le Mac (en genre de mode passerelle), ni que chercher un film (dans le disque dur branché au mini-routeur) depuis l'iPad puis le balancer à l'Apple TV en Airplay soit efficient. Ce sera sans doute l'occasion de me repencher sur des apps comme Plex ou consorts.



Là je peux pas trop te répondre, mon usage vidéo est assez basique : j’utilise l’application TV. Parfois c’est une vraie galère d’attendre le chargement et il y a des coupures. Je switch alors sur la box 4G. Parfois ça se passe sans soucis.
J’ai un iPad de 1 To, je n’ai donc pas les mêmes contraintes (j’y laisse les films téléchargés et j’ai désactivé l’optimisation du stockage de l’iPad).


----------



## ibabar (8 Mai 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Qu’entends tu par « dédiée » et « jumelle » ? Me concernant la carte SIM est liée au même compte que mon iPhone (jumelle donc ?)


_ Soit tu demandes à ton opérateur une seconde SIM (visiblement ils appellent ça "multi-SIM", dans le temps ça s'appelait "carte jumelle"), qui est en quelque sorte une extension de ton abonnement iPhone (par exemple si tu as un forfait 50Go, et que tu utilises 10Go sur iPhone, il t'en reste 40 sur iPad).
https://boutique.orange.fr/mobile/options/multi-sim-appels-internet
_ Soit tu souscris à un second abonnement (comme si tu ouvrais une nouvelle ligne téléphonique), ce qui peut d'ailleurs parfaitement se faire chez un autre opérateur (par exemple SFR sur iPhone et Bouygues sur iPad: certains gros voyageurs utilisaient d'ailleurs cette astuce pour être à peu près sûrs d'avoir une super couverture, quand l'un fléchissait ils avaient souvent un meilleur réseau chez l'autre).
Dans ce cas cette SIM agit en toute indépendance avec son propre numéro de téléphone, d'où mon questionnement: 2 numéros de téléphone (iPhone + iPad) mais un seul compte iCloud, donc pour des apps comme Messages qui jonglent à la fois entre réseau GSM (pour les SMS "verts") et entre réseau DATA (pour les iMessages "bleus"), ça peut du coup être problématique...

_Ceci étant en faisant une recherche, je viens de voir que cette option multi-SIM n'est plus si chère que ça (5€/mois chez Orange + 10€ de frais d'activation) et qu'elle est dispo chez les opérateurs low-cost (en l'occurence Sosh, je n'ai pas vérifié pour RED ou B&You).
Donc à moins d'avoir une offre très basse (mais c'est rarement sous les 4,99€, sauf exception chez Free), il semblerait que la multi-SIM se soit démocratisée (au début ils matraquaient sur les prix)._


----------



## Chris K (8 Mai 2019)

Ok, j’ai donc bien l’option multi-sim.
Avec une carte dédiée j’imagine qu’il peut y avoir des soucis de synchro : Message utilise certes ton compte iCloud mais aussi ton numéro de tél. Et pour toutes les appli qui utilisent un numéro de tel je vois pas comment tu peux synchronisés avec deux comptes différents... Mais bon j’ai pas étudié la question (d’autant que les derniers iPhone sont censés accepter deux cartes SIM).


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2019)

J'ai deux SIM distinctes (Free pour mon iPhone, Bouygue pour l'iPad). Aucun soucis avec message, c'est celui de l'iPhone qui prime. J'ai meme testé le fait d'envoyer un message sur le numéro de mon iPad, je ne l'ai jamais reçu.


----------



## Chris K (8 Mai 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai deux SIM distinctes (Free pour mon iPhone, Bouygue pour l'iPad). Aucun soucis avec message, c'est celui de l'iPhone qui prime. J'ai meme testé le fait d'envoyer un message sur le numéro de mon iPad, je ne l'ai jamais reçu.



Merci pour l’info !


----------



## Koaster (9 Mai 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de lire le sujet et me retrouve un peu là dedans...

J'envisage l'achat très prochainement d'un iPad Pro 11" pour retoucher mes photos sur Lightroom. J'utilise actuellement Lightroom Classic mais la version mobile m'intéresse sur iPad. Je me pose la question du stockage. Des gens ont-ils un workflow similaire ? Je vais certainement devoir passer par le Cloud d'Adobe donc l'iPad a t'-il besoin de beaucoup d'espace pour décharger mon réflex ? J'ai lu ici que Apple faciliterait l'import de photos dans iOS 13.

Sachant que je partirais sur un modèle cellulaire et l'achat d'un Pencil, j'hésite beaucoup entre le 64 et le 256Go...

Des avis ?


----------



## NSI (10 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous. Pour suivre car ma fille souhaite un iPad Pro pour intégrer en Septembre une école d'illustration en Angleterre. J'hésite également entre le 64 Go et le 256 Go (en Wifi car pas d'intérêt du Cellular dans mon cas).


----------



## ibabar (10 Mai 2019)

NSI a dit:


> ma fille souhaite un iPad Pro pour intégrer en Septembre une école d'illustration en Angleterre


Son cas est intéressant, car autant tout le monde se représente à peu près la taille d'un document (presque négligeable: pour ma part l'ensemble de ma "paperasse numérique" représente moins de 5Go), la taille d'un film (500Mo à 8Go selon la résolution), la taille d'une photo (et l'optimisation géniale d'iCloud pour qui n'a pas de besoins semi-pro), autant la taille d'un dessin, d'un croquis, d'un travail réalisé au Pencil est abscons.
D'ailleurs quelles sont les apps qu'elle utiliserait ? Et combien pèsent déjà ces apps (sans même parler des contenus eux-mêmes) ?
Dans son cas l'autre questionnement (s'il n'est pas déjà tranché) concerne sans doute la taille d'écran (même si j'imagine qu'un 12.9" s'impose, sans quoi à sa place je préfèrerais sans doute un 12.9" 64Go à 1119€, à un 11" 256Go à 1069€).


----------



## Wizepat (10 Mai 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Son cas est intéressant, car autant tout le monde se représente à peu près la taille d'un document (presque négligeable: pour ma part l'ensemble de ma "paperasse numérique" représente moins de 5Go), la taille d'un film (500Mo à 8Go selon la résolution), la taille d'une photo (et l'optimisation géniale d'iCloud pour qui n'a pas de besoins semi-pro), autant la taille d'un dessin, d'un croquis, d'un travail réalisé au Pencil est abscons.
> D'ailleurs quelles sont les apps qu'elle utiliserait ? Et combien pèsent déjà ces apps (sans même parler des contenus eux-mêmes) ?
> Dans son cas l'autre questionnement (s'il n'est pas déjà tranché) concerne sans doute la taille d'écran (même si j'imagine qu'un 12.9" s'impose, sans quoi à sa place je préfèrerais sans doute un 12.9" 64Go à 1119€, à un 11" 256Go à 1069€).



Et ne pas négliger le prix du pencil...

Quels sont les applications inscrites au programme ?


----------



## Chris K (10 Mai 2019)

NSI a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Pour suivre car ma fille souhaite un iPad Pro pour intégrer en Septembre une école d'illustration en Angleterre. J'hésite également entre le 64 Go et le 256 Go (en Wifi car pas d'intérêt du Cellular dans mon cas).



Bonjour,

Déjà voir avec l’école... Celle-ci conseille-t-elle un iPad Pro (cela peut avoir son importance selon les travaux qu’elle devra peut-être partager ou recevoir de la part de l’école) ?
Cet iPad lui servira-t-il aussi d’ordi (ou est-ce juste pour dessiner) ?
Sinon, pour de l’illustration + autres usages plus classiques, j’opterai carrément pour un iPad Pro 12,9 (256 Go), + Pencil + Clavier (si elle ne se sent pas d’utiliser un clavier virtuel) + achat des applications + Abonnement à un Cloud + Apple Care.


----------



## NSI (11 Mai 2019)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses. En effet la version 12,9" 256 Go semble la plus pertinente car l'iPad Pro sera son seul ordinateur. Et j'ai déjà prévu en effet le Pencil et le clavier. L'abonnement iCloud est déjà en cours pour son iPhone 8.
Bonne suggestion que de voir avec l'école (l'Université en fait)


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2019)

Si le pencil semble obligatoire, le clavier ne l’est pas forcément. Personnellement, je n’ai Jamais eu besoin d’un clavier physique. Mais ce n’est pas le cas de tous le monde. 

Bien avoir en tête que la capacité n’est pas extensible et l’ipad est susceptible d’étre utiliser durant des années. Du coup il me semble intéressant d’investir dans un stockage assez important ou du moins réaliste par rapport à l’utilisation prévue de l’appareil.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Si le pencil semble obligatoire, le clavier ne l’est pas forcément. Personnellement, je n’ai Jamais eu besoin d’un clavier physique. Mais ce n’est pas le cas de tous le monde.
> 
> Bien avoir en tête que la capacité n’est pas extensible et l’ipad est susceptible d’étre utiliser durant des années. Du coup il me semble intéressant d’investir dans un stockage assez important ou du moins réaliste par rapport à l’utilisation prévue de l’appareil.



Jusqu’à présent je me passais très bien de clavier physique. Et pour tout dire je trouvais au départ, je trouvais que c’était une hérésie.

Mais je suis dans une phase de transition vers le tout iPad et dans l’optique de l’investissement dans un iPad Pro, je prendrai l’étui clavier parce que finalement un clavier physique ce n’est pas une absurdité totale et ça n’empêche pas d’utiliser le clavier virtuel quand on trouve ça plus judicieux.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2019)

Ce n'est pas une absurdité total en effet, et le passe de l'un a l'autre est transparent. Mais cela a un coût a prendre en compte. Perso, j'ai acheté un clavier a l'époque de mon iPad 1, il a du me servir une seule fois pour tester     Mais je ne suis pas représentatif de tous le monde.


----------



## ibabar (12 Mai 2019)

Il n'y a pas que le clavier virtuel, mais aussi l'écriture manuscrite avec le Pencil (ou encore l'écriture avec un clavier glissant - même si le grand écran s'y prête un peu moins que sur un iPhone je trouve).
La retranscription vers du texte typographié marche plutôt bien, même si on ne peut que déplorer la perte du génial clavier alternatif MyScript Stylus qui permettait d'avoir une écriture glissante au sein de n'importe quelle app.
https://leblogducuk.ch/2017/08/28/myscript-stylus-libererez-vous-du-clavier/


----------



## Chris K (12 Mai 2019)

De mon expérience, le clavier physique contraint l’usage d’un iPad Pro quand on utilise aussi le Pencil. L’iPad étant alors utilisé comme un ordi portable classique.
Du coup je me suis dit que j’allais utiliser mon iPad sans aucun clavier physique, le Pencil à portée de main pour la prise de notes (avec ou sans reconnaissance de l’écriture manuscrite) ou le dessin (et plus généralement la retouche photo). Mon iPad est utilisé comme si c’était une feuille de papier et non en tentant de lui donner l’apparence d’un ordi portable. Il m’arrive de taper beaucoup de texte et jamais - je crois - je ne reviendrai au clavier physique avec l’iPad (j’y ai la même vitesse de frappe).

Le gros point noir du clavier virtuel selon moi ce sont les bugs qui peuvent le rendre assez frustrant à utiliser (comme ce fut le cas avec iOS 11). Rien ne dit qu’iOS 13 ne va pas débouler avec son lot de bugs touchant le clavier.

Mon entourage proche en revanche n’arrive pas à se passer d’un clavier physique.

L’important c’est d’être à l’aise avec son outil...


----------



## ibabar (12 Mai 2019)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi @Chris K 

Je lis le souhait d'un certain nombre de vouloir transformer Fichiers en un vrai Finder, d'avoir le support d'une souris ou encore de réclamer les touches fonctions manquantes sur le Smart Keyboard... autant opter pour un Macbook.

Le fait de devoir regarder l'écran quand tu tapes du texte ou encore le fait que ça fasse disparaître une grande partie de l'écran n'est pas trop chiant à l'usage ?


----------



## Chris K (12 Mai 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi @Chris K
> 
> Je lis le souhait d'un certain nombre de vouloir transformer Fichiers en un vrai Finder, d'avoir le support d'une souris ou encore de réclamer les touches fonctions manquantes sur le Smart Keyboard... autant opter pour un Macbook.



Je suis d’accord. Le truc c’est que l’iPad est devenu un fabuleux hardware... d’où l’envie d’y coller un MacOS et basta.

Les habitudes ont la vie dure. J’ai pris le parti de chambouler les miennes (je ne peux parler que de mon expérience ; extrapoler sur les besoins de tous me paraît périlleux). Je reconnais que cela m’a pris un peu de temps (par exemple je cherchais inconsciemment la souris, aujourd’hui j’ai la tentation inverse si j’ai entre les mains un ordi portable : je vais naturellement toucher l’écran... qui n’est pas tactile).
Par extension, le Finder je m’en passe très bien. Fichiers n’est pas parfait cependant, des améliorations seraient bienvenues mais il ne m’apparait pas nécessaire de mimer le Finder.
J’ai remarqué aussi que certains se sentent plus à l’aise sur un iPad que sur un portable : ceux-là n’arrivent pas à se faire à la métaphore du bureau propre aux ordi classiques.

Mais qui sait.. Apple va peut-être faire des choix plus radicaux avec iOS13 (surtout si les développeurs ont la possibilité de porter leur appli iOS sur MacOS). On sera bientôt fixé.



ibabar a dit:


> Le fait de devoir regarder l'écran quand tu tapes du texte ou encore le fait que ça fasse disparaître une grande partie de l'écran n'est pas trop chiant à l'usage ?



Que ça soit sur un ordi classique ou sur mon iPad je regarde toujours l’écran (là où le texte s’affiche) et jamais le clavier (virtuel ou non).
C’est vrai que le clavier virtuel mange une bonne partie de l’écran (en mode paysage), mais dans la plupart des cas ça ne me gène pas (sur un 12,9 pouces). Quand je dois faire de la mise en page je bascule en mode portrait.


----------



## ibabar (12 Mai 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> je regarde toujours l’écran (là où le texte s’affiche) et jamais le clavier (virtuel ou non)


Je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux, écrivant "écran" au lieu de "clavier": je ne regarde pas mon clavier à la frappe, uniquement l'écran, mon interrogation était de taper sur l'écran virtuel sans sensation de touches (ni retour haptique), mais il est vrai que dans ce cas le clavier est tellement proche de l'écran qu'on le regarde sans le vouloir.

Mon ambition est de n'utiliser le clavier virtuel que pour de courts textes (genre un URL), et de passer par le Pencil voire la dictée vocale pour du texte plus long.



Chris K a dit:


> Mais qui sait.. Apple va peut-être faire des choix plus radicaux avec iOS13 (surtout si les développeurs ont la possibilité de porter leur appli iOS sur MacOS)


J'aime beaucoup le concept suivant qui permet d'intégrer le Finder sans renier la simplicité d'iOS.
Même si le principe même d'iOS est d'encapsuler les contenus au sein des apps, et non de gérer des fichiers/ documents qu'il faut ouvrir avec telle ou telle app: les 2 systèmes reviennent au même mais sont finalement diamètralement opposés dans l'approche, mais puisqu'Apple a ouvert la boîte de Pandore avec Fichiers et iCloud Drive, autant aller un peu plus loin en ouvrant le port USB-C aux disques durs externes.






_Désolé pour les HS, pas mal de réflexions auraient plus leur place dans le fil idoine _
_https://forums.macg.co/threads/faire-de-son-ipad-le-remplacant-de-son-ordi.1279951/_


----------

